# ACS Skilla Assessment - December 2017



## momina_khan (Nov 20, 2017)

Hello,

I submitted my Skills assessment application to ACS on 30th November 2017. The current status is, as shown on Application Dashboard:

Application Submitted
Your application has been submitted successfully and is currently being processed. 

Please note that the whole application process takes approximately 6-8 weeks.


----------



## momina_khan (Nov 20, 2017)

Today my status is being shown as following:

In Progress
Your application is currently with a Case Officer who will check your documentation and will email you if any further documentation is required. If no further documentation is required your application will be sent to an assessor.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

momina_khan said:


> Today my status is being shown as following:
> 
> In Progress
> Your application is currently with a Case Officer who will check your documentation and will email you if any further documentation is required. If no further documentation is required your application will be sent to an assessor.


Good luck !!


----------



## momina_khan (Nov 20, 2017)

My application now shows that it is with Assessor. My timeline
Applied at ACS: 30th Nov 2017
Status with CO: Morning of 1st December
Status with Assessor: Evening of 1st December

Now its still showing with assessor. My question is how many days does it usually take? Does the transition from CO to Assessor happens this quickly?


----------



## Syed Ahmed Pash (Dec 5, 2017)

hi

i submitted to ACS on 6th Dec 2017 and next day it shows status as with Assessor no case offices nothing ? is there any way we can expedite the case as in feb i will be losing 5 points please advise or help

thanks in advance


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Syed Ahmed Pash said:


> hi
> 
> i submitted to ACS on 6th Dec 2017 and next day it shows status as with Assessor no case offices nothing ? is there any way we can expedite the case as in feb i will be losing 5 points please advise or help
> 
> thanks in advance


I believe its take almost 45 days to gets proccessed. 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

Syed Ahmed Pash said:


> hi
> 
> i submitted to ACS on 6th Dec 2017 and next day it shows status as with Assessor no case offices nothing ? is there any way we can expedite the case as in feb i will be losing 5 points please advise or help
> 
> thanks in advance


Hi can i ask why will you lose 5 points by feb

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Syed Ahmed Pash (Dec 5, 2017)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hi can i ask why will you lose 5 points by feb
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk




because i will be hitting 33 age


----------



## move2aus2017 (Oct 15, 2017)

I submitted on Dec 3. I guess age points are considered only during EOI . Am I right? ACS amd age has no connection right?


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

momina_khan said:


> Today my status is being shown as following:
> 
> In Progress
> Your application is currently with a Case Officer who will check your documentation and will email you if any further documentation is required. If no further documentation is required your application will be sent to an assessor.


Momina any progress on your assessment or is it still with assessor?


----------



## momina_khan (Nov 20, 2017)

kumarv2017 said:


> Momina any progress on your assessment or is it still with assessor?


Been 20 days, still with assessor.


----------



## scorpioyas (Nov 13, 2017)

Expect the delivery in January or February, as October application took 50-60 days.


----------



## mjanu08 (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi guys,

I'm new in here. I have this question regarding the ACS skills assessment 

I have a Btech degree in mechanical engg from india. I worked in India for 2.5yrs and in Australia for 1.5yrs as an automation test engineer. I am planning to apply for PR. 

Here are the points evaluation 

Age 25 - 30pts
PTE scored 90 - 20pts
studied Btech - 15pts
1 yr work exp in aus - 5pts

I'm not sure if I'll be getting the 1yr aus work experience points though Some one please clarify

Coming to the main point now, as I have got only 4 yrs experience and from the other forums I referred to, it is clear that mechanical falls under Non ICT, Am I eligible to apply for PR? 

Will ACS assess me positive with an RPL? And if ACS doesnt assess me as positive will I still be able to apply for PR as I do have 60pts already? 

I called ACS and they said until i submit an application for skills assessment, they can't suggest a thing. Now I want to understand before applying, is there a chance that i can get through and get a positive skills assessment from ACS? 

Need help. please suggest guys

Thanks


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hmm... Day 2 after holidays no happy faces ?

Nobody got result i guess...

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

1. You are eligible and you may apply with 60 pts but looking at current trends 60 I cant evn think how long will it take.

Coming to you qualifications.

1. Mech and Exp in Mech Engg. No no for ICT
2. For Australian degree and work ex below is the suitability criteria

Well here's what ACS suitability criteria says for australian work ex

1 year relevant ICT work experience completed 

after the completion date of the relevant 

Australian qualification or completion of 

an ACS Professional Year Program

Effectively that means they will deduct 1 yr as suitability criteria

And also apart from 15 for BTech shouldn't u get 5 extra for australian study?

That will make 65 even if acs deducts 1 yr.

And after 6 months that will become 70 as u already have 6 months post suitability criteria.

Please correct me if am wrong..I am an offshore applicant so not much sure australian study and work ex.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## move2aus2017 (Oct 15, 2017)

any update anybody


----------



## slackvillains (Jan 15, 2018)

*None*



move2aus2017 said:


> any update anybody


Waiting for 40 days now


----------



## bhojpun (Dec 7, 2017)

slackvillains said:


> Waiting for 40 days now


Applied on DEC, still waiting, I belive they will attend to Dec cases only from Feb...
It seems too many Nov cases are still pending


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

Applied on 4 Dec.. Still waiting

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

momina_khan said:


> Been 20 days, still with assessor.


Hey man, have you got the ACS.
i have also applied on 30th NOV.Still waiting


----------



## soundar110 (Jan 18, 2018)

*Any updates?*

Anyone got response post vacation?
I applied on 16Nov, still with Assessor


----------



## texx.ronn (Jan 15, 2018)

soundar110 said:


> Anyone got response post vacation?
> I applied on 16Nov, still with Assessor


There have been a few positive results mentioned on the November discussion. 

I'm still awaiting, having applied Nov 15.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## momina_khan (Nov 20, 2017)

texx.ronn said:


> There have been a few positive results mentioned on the November discussion.
> 
> I'm still awaiting, having applied Nov 15.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I thought they will be super fast after the new year break.. but looks like they are pretty slow


----------



## texx.ronn (Jan 15, 2018)

momina_khan said:


> I thought they will be super fast after the new year break.. but looks like they are pretty slow


Yeah. Finally positive result. Lost 3.5 years experience credits.





Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

texx.ronn said:


> Yeah. Finally positive result. Lost 3.5 years experience credits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least we are getting some happy faces now..
Its moving...
9 nov 15 Nov and 23 nov hmm good

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

kumarv2017 said:


> At least we are getting some happy faces now..
> Its moving...
> 9 nov 15 Nov and 23 nov hmm good
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk




Yh, mine is 30 th Nov. 
have to wait couple of days more. Hopefully. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## preetz.k3 (Jan 22, 2018)

I have submitted on 15nov, still awaiting result

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

preetz.k3 said:


> I have submitted on 15nov, still awaiting result
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




U’ll get it by today itself buddy...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## preetz.k3 (Jan 22, 2018)

Today timings are already over. They work till 1230AEDT

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

preetz.k3 said:


> Today timings are already over. They work till 1230AEDT
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Ohh is it? 
They are working just a halfday then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## preetz.k3 (Jan 22, 2018)

They work for 3hours per day.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prasanna1215 (Jan 22, 2018)

I have applied on December 3rd.. Can some one let me know the expected date pls


----------



## slackvillains (Jan 15, 2018)

*Acs*



Prasanna1215 said:


> I have applied on December 3rd.. Can some one let me know the expected date pls


Currently the trend is 8 weeks + their shut down period of approx. 2 weeks.


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Prasanna1215 said:


> I have applied on December 3rd.. Can some one let me know the expected date pls




You should get in this week
Ppl until 29 nov have got as per immitracker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prasanna1215 (Jan 22, 2018)

kumarv2017 said:


> You should get in this week
> Ppl until 29 nov have got as per immitracker
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello, Please tell me how to check with tracker


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Prasanna1215 said:


> Hello, Please tell me how to check with tracker




Here it is

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/skills-assessment-tracker

Do add and update your case as well. It helps others.

Disclaimer: This is NOT official data, this data is voluntarily contributed by the community.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prasanna1215 (Jan 22, 2018)

kumarv2017 said:


> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much mate. i will update mine as well


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hello All
One friend of mine has received ACS result from CO asking aditional docs to support Statutory Declaration..
Will payslips n Appointment letter suffice..??
Also shall we get it notarized or will do without that..??
Please suggest..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harsm123 said:


> Hello All
> One friend of mine has received ACS result from CO asking aditional docs to support Statutory Declaration..
> Will payslips n Appointment letter suffice..??
> Also shall we get it notarized or will do without that..??
> ...


I presume you got an email not result from ACS

In case of a SD, the rules for submitting the supporting evidence is very clear

• Certified copy of payslips – preferably first & last payslip for the employment period
• Certified copy a Human Resource statement or Service Certificate with employment dates
• Certified copy of a Termination Letter with employment dates

Had you submitted one of the above and yet you were asked for more evidence?

Cheers


----------



## superstar123 (Feb 5, 2018)

Has anyone received assessments from Dec 2017 applications yet ? I do see immitracker showing someone from 10 Dec 2017 who has received one. Checking if there are others here ?


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

There is also a thread for December timelines here
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1375113

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

wahajmeer said:


> There is also a thread for December timelines here
> ACS December
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


thank you for sharing!


----------



## Kssaini83 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi,
I applied for ACS skill assessment on 15th March, 2018. The status as of now is:

"Your application is currently with a Case Officer who will check your documentation and will email you if any further documentation is required. If no further documentation is required your application will be sent to an assessor."

How many days does it normally take to move to the next step i.e. application be sent to assessor?

Regards,
Kuldeep Singh


----------



## Syed Ahmed Pash (Dec 5, 2017)

Kssaini83 said:


> Hi,
> I applied for ACS skill assessment on 15th March, 2018. The status as of now is:
> 
> "Your application is currently with a Case Officer who will check your documentation and will email you if any further documentation is required. If no further documentation is required your application will be sent to an assessor."
> ...


it depends on case to case bro, sometimes next day
in my case it directly with accessor


----------

